# Some notes on Gesshin splash and go stones



## JBroida (May 17, 2011)

So, i've been playing around with stones like i always do, and i've found a couple of things i thought would be nice to share with you guys. I've been testing out how short soaks (about 5 minutes or so) work on our gesshin splash and go stones (1k, 5k, and 15k specifically). The improvements are significant... especially with the 5k. If you're using one of our 5k stones, give it a few minutes to soak before starting to sharpen on it and see how you like it. I think you'll find the tactile feedback to be much better, the general feeling to be less slippery, and the stone to cut faster.

On a similar note, we will be getting in a new shipment of our 5k stones soon... sorry for being sold out of them... clearly i misjudged the interest.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 16, 2013)

Apologies for bringing this back from the grave. 
I just ordered the 1&5K stones (thanks for your time and advice Jon) and have a question regarding soaking them. 
How long is too long? It always seems that as soon as I'm ready to go, someone asks a question or I get pulled away for "just a minute" to do something unexpected. If 5 minutes is ideal, at what point am I potentially damaging the stones? 15 min, an hour?

Thanks mucho, I look forward to trying these out.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 16, 2013)

i've actually been trying permasoaking these recently and found no real adverse results so far. Drying them slowly is the most important thing though...drying too fast is where problems occur. I've had my 1k and 5k in water for over a month now fwiw.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 16, 2013)

JBroida said:


> i've actually been trying permasoaking these recently and found no real adverse results so far. Drying them slowly is the most important thing though...drying too fast is where problems occur. I've had my 1k and 5k in water for over a month now fwiw.



Wow, that's cool. Kinda the best of both worlds then. Any further observations about the length of soak most beneficial for improved performance for either stone?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 16, 2013)

a short soak of 2 minutes or so is what i have found to be best


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 16, 2013)

Great, thanks.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 16, 2013)

So, that can means (for some splash-n-go stones) that they can be used as splash-n-go for convenience, but doesn't mean they can't be soaked if desired. 

I would think that a soaked splash-n-go should be dried in the same manner as any soaked stone (thinking of the cracked Chosera thread), slowly in a cool, ventilated area away from heat and sun.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't do anything special to the 1k. I will either soak the 5k or leave a puddle of water on top of it while I am using the 1k. When I'm done with the 1k, I'll pull out the 5k, build just a little slurry and go to town.


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 16, 2013)

tk59 said:


> I don't do anything special to the 1k. I will either soak the 5k or leave a puddle of water on top of it while I am using the 1k. When I'm done with the 1k, I'll pull out the 5k, build just a little slurry and go to town.



This is what I do with the 5k as well. Just spray it down and let it sit for a bit. The stone leaves a great finish.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 16, 2013)

mpukas said:


> So, that can means (for some splash-n-go stones) that they can be used as splash-n-go for convenience, but doesn't mean they can't be soaked if desired.
> 
> I would think that a soaked splash-n-go should be dried in the same manner as any soaked stone (thinking of the cracked Chosera thread), slowly in a cool, ventilated area away from heat and sun.



some, but not all. And yes to your thoughts on drying.


----------



## G-rat (Jan 16, 2013)

decided to delete


----------

